# New to FloridaRecycled's collection:



## FloridaRecycled (Aug 26, 2009)

I've loved the back and forth discussions on here about demijohn's and whether or not to remove the wicker...well I picked up 2 different demijohn's both in wicker...I could see the whittled green glass and nothing else...so I started cutting (which was such a high - waiting to see what surprises "might" be there)...well, here are picks of one of them before/after...


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Aug 26, 2009)

Great color and lots of whittle...


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Aug 26, 2009)

Here's the full bottle...


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Aug 26, 2009)

This is a 3PM (I think that's the right lingo!)....and it has the pontil mark...


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Aug 26, 2009)

Hopefully you can see in my "not so great pics" the base it sits on...not smooth at all...the first time I sat it on the table I wasn't sure it was even going to sit straight...but it did!


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 26, 2009)

Marvelous!! I say it's gotta be a good feeling to rip the wicker off and find a pontiled 3 piece!! Congrats!!


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Aug 26, 2009)

I must say I WAS very excited!!!  Couldn't see a thing through the bottom the wicker was so tight...I just knew it was whittled pretty good.  I had a few bottles but mostly was collecting fruit jars until recently...since I have been lurking and reading/learning here I have paid a lot more attention to the bottles I already had and have been acquiring and looking for more.  Sadly I have to get them from estate sales/yard sales - from being on here I want to go digging so bad I can't stand it!!!!  Just the thought of not knowing what you might find intrigues me so much!  From talking about "wanting" to dig...I did run in to a lady at a yard sale that has a house that she said sits on top of an old dump site...she said there is no grass and shards of glass come up in the sand all the time.  They are going to be knocking this house down within the next year...I did tell her I would be free labor to "dig" and she gave me her card...now I just have to find someone in the Orlando area that digs!

 But I digress...this bottle was one of about 4 boxes that I got at an estate sale about 2 weeks ago...I will be posting pics of all the ones I got there and also the ones that I have already!

 Thanks for the positive replies...I'm so excited!


----------



## madman (Aug 26, 2009)

yo florida  nice find! the dump on the hill sounds nice  dig it!


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Aug 27, 2009)

I think I stumbled upon what is going to be a great site...but I'm gonna need some help!  My sister offered - but she knows even less than me...I know better than to show up with a plastic sandbucket and shovel - LOL - I have learned some from all the digging video's I've watched but most of them are all digging in like "real" dirt...any suggestions for digging in the sand?  Now that I think about it - the loose sand can only go so deep before it's more solid...well - the lady know's I've never done it before - it's sure gonna be a learning experience!  When the time comes (I'm hoping fall/winter when it's not so hot here) ...I'll let you all know and get some more advice when the time comes and I will most definitely post pics!


----------



## zanes_antiques (Aug 27, 2009)

From the look of your find, I can tell, you are s quick study. Nice


----------



## glass man (Aug 28, 2009)

GREAT BOTTLE AND GOOD LUCK TO YOU DIGGING! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU FIND! JAMIE


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Aug 28, 2009)

OK...so here's the other demijohn (?) that I got...here's the first pic with it covered in the wicker (which was really more like twigs than wicker)...the bottom was already off of it...so I knew it wasn't pontiled...it was "kicked up"...but I really liked the lip on it...(is this considered a demijohn ? just because of the wicker ? because I remember the post about the beer bottle with wicker...but then that's a beer bottle...so what do you think this was for...the glass is a lot thinner in the middle and it's taller...don't recall any seams on it at all?


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Aug 28, 2009)

With the wicker off...


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Aug 28, 2009)

The lip...


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Aug 28, 2009)

Top view of lip...


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Aug 28, 2009)

The kick up...


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Aug 28, 2009)

Finally the bottom....


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi Tinna, very nice! Interesting lip on that one.. to answer your question, wicker does not make a bottle a demijohn.. demijohns are defined mainly by their large size, and use as storage or transport containers, rather than on the supper table.. how big is that one?


----------



## woody (Aug 28, 2009)

Very nice, Tinna.

 I'm in Orlando right now visiting with my daughter this week.
 I'm flying back to New Hampshire tomorrow and I hope that Hurricane Danny won't be a factor in my getting back home.[&:]


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Aug 28, 2009)

It's at home - and I'm at work - I'll measure it and get back with you on Monday...but I know it's at least 20 inches maybe 22...


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 28, 2009)

I'd say 20 inches qualifies as a demi, Tinna!


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Aug 28, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: woody
> 
> Very nice, Tinna.
> 
> ...


 
 Hope you enjoyed the "hot" and rainy days we've had this week...it's not too bad as long as you keep an eye out for the lightning strikes!  That's the worst part...I am terrified of the lightning!

 I do hope that you had a wonderful visit with your daughter! ...and you should be OK going home...Danny hasn't officially turned in to a hurricane (only a tropical storm)...but by the time you get home you'll probably get some rain from him there! ....we're on the watch now for "Erika" - if you want to be a weatherman (or woman) when you grow up - move to Florida - we make you earn your money during hurricane season!

 Did your daughter catch the "bottle" bug?  I'm gonna be looking for a digging partner once the weather cools here a bit!

 Have a very safe trip home!  

 Tinna


----------



## woody (Aug 28, 2009)

She went digging with me when she was younger, Tinna.
 Yes, the weather has been in the lowers 90's all week with some thundershowers in the afternoon.
 I was at Universal studios wed. and they shut down the rollercoaster rides in the afternoon because of the lightning.
 I went on the Hulk rollercoaster and Dueling dragons. That was an experience I never quite had before...LOL.
 I had a great week with my daughter and hope to come back next year, again.


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Aug 28, 2009)

It sounds like you had a great time!  Universal (and the other parks too) are always a lot of fun!  Did you get a chance to go to Downtown Disney?  Living here as long as I have - I only recently went there for the first time (took one of my grandson's to see Legoland store they have there) - and I was like OMG...I'll definitely be going back...there is no admission...and tons of shops/activities/sites to see...if you didn't get a chance this time...there is always next year!  

 That is a great picture - thanks for sharing it!

 Tinna


----------



## bottle_head9 (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice bottles Tinna.[]                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               Woody, Nice picture of you and your wife.Glad you had a good time.We want to bring our girls down one more time before they hit the 'terrible teens". It`ll have to be next year. Man, time sure does fly![8|]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 28, 2009)

It's fun to see someone in the early stages of bottle collecting and digging.  I like those bottes you found.  You're catching on faster than I did.  I started out digging by myself, Tinna.  Just get out there and do it. It's hard to make a mistake.  Take it slowly and just get a feel for it.  You can always go back and dig more.  Don't sell yourself short to the person letting you dig.  Act like you've seen it all before[]  Take the camera with you and dig deep.


----------



## woody (Aug 28, 2009)

We went to Disney the last time we were down here, Tinna.
 I've been to the Disney here in Orlando, the one in California & the one in Tokyo, Japan.
 Lobey, I've never been on a violent/high speed rollercoaster ride before and I tell you it's quite an experience.
 Not for the faint of heart. Yeah, the weather down here is alot more draining than in New England. I suppose you have to get aclimated to it to appreciate it. I'll probably freeze when I get back home.


----------



## capsoda (Aug 28, 2009)

Pull that shirt down Woody and get rid of the socks and you could pass for local.... I went to all the t-traps when I was stationed down there. Also during the summer it rains almost every afternoon between 1 and 5pm. Have you experienced the variety of mosquitoes??? The giant buzzard sized ones don't bite as bad as the teeny black Spanish mosquitoes do.

 And don't talk about the H word thingys. It is bad luck. I live about 8hrs away up at the very end of the panhandle unless I drive, then it is 5 or 6 hrs.


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Sep 1, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> Hi Tinna, very nice! Interesting lip on that one.. to answer your question, wicker does not make a bottle a demijohn.. demijohns are defined mainly by their large size, and use as storage or transport containers, rather than on the supper table.. how big is that one?


 
 Obviously my eyes were bigger than my bottle LOL - with the measuring tape out it is just a tad under 17"...hardly the 20-22" I was thinking...so maybe this isn't a demi - just like a big wine/champagne type bottle???


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Jan 15, 2010)

QUESTION ABOUT THIS FIND????  

 Doing research yesterday I came across this link - and after checking out what I went there for I was scanning the page and I when I came to the "GINGER POT" section...the item shown under the E category of "Ultra Rare" looked an awful lot like something that I have at home!  As soon as I got home...I found it and took some pics...I need your input to see if this is the same thing or not...I have a passion for ceramics as well - and picked this up just because I thought it was cool...but I think I may have actually stumbled upon something here...look at the link and look at my pics...and you tell me!!!!!!

http://www.antiquebottles.co.za/Rarity.htm


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Jan 15, 2010)

Pic #2


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Jan 15, 2010)

Pic #3


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Jan 15, 2010)

Pic #4


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Jan 15, 2010)

Last one...


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Jan 15, 2010)

This is another I am adding pics of and would appreciate knowing the "correct" term for it - bottle/flask - and any info/input anyone might offer....

 This is a pic "with" flash -


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Jan 15, 2010)

Pic "without" the flash:


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Jan 15, 2010)

Pic of the pontiled base:


----------



## glass man (Jan 15, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  FloridaRecycled
> 
> This is another I am adding pics of and would appreciate knowing the "correct" term for it - bottle/flask - and any info/input anyone might offer....
> 
> This is a pic "with" flash -


 

 TINNA I HAD THIS ONE BEFORE AND HAVE SEEN THEM IN OTHER COLORS. I THINK THEY ARE NOT THAT OLD JUST FROM WHAT LITTLE I HAVE LEARNED. IS YOUR'S PONTILED LIKE MINE WAS? THE OTHER I AIN'T GOT A CLUE ABOUT.

 WE LIVED IN CAL. IN 1953 TO 1956 AND DAD ALWAYS WISHED HE HAD BOUGHT SOME STOCK IN DISNEY WORLD. MY SISTER HAD A SNOW WHITE WATCH FROM BACK THEN. WORTH A LITTLE BIT NOW!!! ALWAYS WANTED TO TAKE MY GIRLS TO DISNEY WORLD. MUST BE GREAT MEMORIES TO TAKE LITTLE ONES THERE! WISH WE HADDA GONE TO THE ONE IN CAL.,BUT I WAS ONLY 1MONTH TO 3 THERE,BUT I DO REMEMBER THE SAN DIEGO ZOO. I REMEMBER BEING IN MY STROLLER AND REMEMBER ALL KINDS OF BEAUTIFUL BIRDS AND THE MONKEES! [NOT THE GROUP] THAT IS ALL. JUST A SNAPSHOT.JAMIE


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey Jamie,

 Yes it has a rough pontil on it...medium teal color...

 You know that you are close enough that one day y'all can come to Disney World in Orlando when they are running their specials - if you do and y'all need a place to stay - just let me know!!!!  There's a kid in ALL of us...even when we get older! []


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Jan 15, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: FloridaRecycled
> 
> QUESTION ABOUT THIS FIND????
> 
> ...


----------



## BarbaraInCalif (Jan 16, 2010)

You know Tinna, I always wonder when a question doesn't receive a reply if it is because no one knows or no one cares!
 Your discovery about the possible rarity of the ginger jar is very very exciting; they do look similar enough to be same jar.
 Hope someone is able to answer your question...it just won't be me...but I care!

 Barbara


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jan 16, 2010)

Hello Tinna, I wish I could help, but don`t know about either of your items.I would call the bottle a flask, but not sure about age.They are both nice additions to your collection. Nice to hear from you.  Tom[]


----------



## rockbot (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi Tinna, I would have to say they are different. The flower pattern is different and the shoulders on yours is more square then the one in the link. The cover also doesn't look right. Is it missing its glaze? 

 Rocky


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Jan 17, 2010)

Barbara - Thanks for your response...I appreciate it and I am excited...I am going to email pics to that website and see what they say?  I will definitely report back what I find!

 Tom - It's good to hear from you too!  I hope all is going well!  I didn't know if the embossing would be a give away on the bottle/flask or not...I wonder if it was decorative or what type of contents it held?  With the little crosses I guess I was hoping a poison or something since I don't have any...just wasn't sure...

 Rocky - Hope you're feeling better (I guess the vinegar wasn't as big a hit for you as it was for me?  I just hope you have found some relief so you can get to digging soon!)....  It's a six sided jar and each side has a different pic on it...mine is like the one on the website...I guess I should have taken the pic of that same side...I didn't even think about it...I was concerned because there is no glaze on my lid at all (even though there's only a smidge on the other)...but there is a motiff in the top...I'm going to send pics to the website tomorrow and will let everyone know asap!

 Thanks....


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Jan 18, 2010)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I emailed my pics to that website - ran by Rod Comer - as soon as I hear back I will let you know...I am very optimistic...and will report back one way or the other...[]


----------

